# Colt single action frontier scout!



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hello folks, I just picked up a great condition frontier scout, 22lr without the mag cylinder, $130. My question, sort of, is it worth cleaning to sell? Or should this be my new boat gun? Impulse buy from a friend who’s even poorer than me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd say it's worth cleaning to keep. Good price, great manufacturer.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

So many copies out there, if it says Colt on it, it would sell itself. Great buy!jmo.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Update: it’s wearing the magnum cylinder, missing the LR.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Research and know what you have and the real world value before you do anything to it. Once you have the facts and are sure it is right. Then figure out if it is an investment or a new cool weapon to be put to work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This might help you Jim

https://www.americanrifleman.org/ar...olt-frontier-scout-single-action-22-q-series/

http://archives.collectorsfirearms.com/?category=911&subcategory=966


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought one 5-6 years ago and wanted the Mag cylinder as an option and bought from this source... https://www.gunpartscorp.com/gun-manufacturer/colt/revolvers-colt/new-frontier-22

I did find that the gun is more accurate shooting lr instead of mag's, so most of the time I have the lr cylinder mounted. I did get a tighter fitting cylinder pin. Even though the gun had never been fired when I bought it, the cylinder pin had more clearance than I prefer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What a score!!!
Keep it, it's a Colt.
Will only get more valuable with time.
It's a Colt.
Do not "clean it up". The original finish, even if that finish is gone, equals top value. Rebluing, or, God forbid, taking steel wool to it, and you will indeed have a $130 gun.
Just clean as you would any gun after a range trip - Hoppes or other powder solvent, lightly oil it after.

I have two Ruger Single Six's, I would love to have a Colt Frontier Six.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pakrat said:


> I did find that the gun is more accurate shooting lr instead of mag's, so most of the time I have the lr cylinder mounted.


That's odd. It's usually the other way around. The 22 WMR bullet is larger diameter than the 22LR, and so most combination revolvers are bore sized to the WMR.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those are cheaply made Colts. 

In some cases the case harden colors are sprayed on, not from Cyanide and oil.

Ejector rod housings are die cast zinc.

I have worked on about 50 of them in the last 3 years.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That's odd. It's usually the other way around. The 22 WMR bullet is larger diameter than the 22LR, and so most combination revolvers are bore sized to the WMR.


It may not be a ballistic issue of any sort. The frame/grip is a bit small and made from a light alloy. It's a poor fit for my hand and the balance feels a little off to me. As a result, my control may not be the best. It pivots more in my hand with the 22 WMR rounds.

My wife loves to shoot it and does well, which was one of the reasons I bought it. It's a great little training gun.

Edit: I suppose a more precise statement would have been that *I* am less accurate shooting the gun with 22 mag ammo.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I would never have thought Colt would have made something using pot metal. Live and learn I guess.
Those are cheaply made Colts.

In some cases the case harden colors are sprayed on, not from Cyanide and oil.

Ejector rod housings are die cast zinc.


----------

